# Wrapper/cellophane poll



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys, let's see what you do/think and WHY


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

I like my cigars naked :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh jeez another cello on cello off thread. Okay i'll bite cello off!
Why because cigars are like women and look best naked!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

hahaaaa, good answer and a well respected one


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I keep the cellophane on, but cut off both ends. Why do I do this?

Probably because it's what the fewest people do ...

But, my excuse is that the cellophane protects the wrapper, while the open ends allow the tobacco to "breathe."


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh jeez another cello on cello off thread. Okay i'll bite cello off!
> Why because cigars are like women and look best naked!


I think its because all the cigars you get come without cello... with the rare exception of those htf glass top boxes


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I usually leave it on. That way I don't have to clean out little pieces of tobacco from the bottom of my humidor, and because I usually like to let some of them sit and age for a while prior to smoking, so I can put a sticker on the cello with the date of purchase.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I leave them as they came. Mostly because I'm too lazy to do anything else. Who has the time to remove the cello from every cigar in a box, rebox them and then put the box away? Not me.

I do sometimes remove the cello as I put some into my ready to smoke tray.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

I usually leave the cello on so I can put a label with purchase date etc on them...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh jeez another cello on cello off thread. Okay i'll bite cello off!
> Why because cigars are like women and look best naked!


But I prefer my women to be well protected until the moment I want them naked...


----------



## fleksta (Jan 8, 2012)

I was told that cello is breathable; so I leave it on in case I decide to grab one for the road.


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

celo on


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

I usually snip them, even though the cello is permeable, it would seem that it would breathe easier with the end open. I also like to be able to pick up cigars and smell the foot


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I actually like to keep and smoke my cigars with the wrappers on. I feel it helps keep the cigar from falling apart.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

usrower321 said:


> I actually like to keep and *smoke my cigars with the wrappers on*. I feel it helps keep the cigar from falling apart.


Is this a joke lol?

I like to keep them on, never thought of cutitng the end but ill probably do that now.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> I actually like to keep and smoke my cigars with the wrappers on. I feel it helps keep the cigar from falling apart.





rpb16 said:


> Is this a joke lol?


Maybe. I actually prefer to keep the wrappers on when I smoke them, too. Not the cellophane, though - I take that off.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Maybe. I actually prefer to keep the wrappers on when I smoke them, too. Not the cellophane, though - I take that off.


The cellophane adds 90% of the flavor, though. You're doing it wrong, newb! :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Maybe. I actually prefer to keep the wrappers on when I smoke them, too. Not the cellophane, though - I take that off.


+1. Do you keep the tubes on as well when smoking like me Mike? I find it tends to "alloy" the blend somewhat.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I leave my cigars as they are. Too lazy I guess. I dunno.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol for some reason that didn't register with me:wacko:, I'm tired as hell today. I prefer wrappers on as well lol.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I've removed the wrappers on occasion, when I was younger and the cigar was a phillie.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Chris, let's back to smoking cigars, shall we?

I have no rhyme or reason. I cut the end of the cellophane off, I have naked cigars and ones entirely covered.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

szyzk said:


> The cellophane adds 90% of the flavor, though. You're doing it wrong, newb! :lol:





Tashaz said:


> +1. Do you keep the tubes on as well when smoking like me Mike? I find it tends to "alloy" the blend somewhat.


At the risk of this:









Let me say this about that:

Cello only smokes well when it's got plenty of age - 20 years at least.

I don't usually smoke metal tubes, or glass ones - they burn too hot and taint the flavor of the cigar. Plastic ones are OK, as long as they're green in color. Smoking wooden tubes and coffins is an experience not to be missed ...

We now return to your regularly-scheduled thread, already in progress.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Lou
I voted leave as they and as your poll shows most think this way. also if you want to see a few more threads and polls all pretty recent try searching and you will see the same result 90% plus say leave them as they are.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

I barely know enough to be a danger to myself and others but I prefer my cigars to be naked. Maybe I don't need to be concerned but I read a few things about mold somehow winding up in the cellophane. I don't know how valid that is and I'm sure there are good arguments on both sides of the issue. I'm rethinking this one myself seeing how this community feels about it.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

My reason for keeping cello on:
- Segregation: preventing mixing of flavours, mold spread and beetle spread (also see 'Prevention')
- Regulation: buffer against humidity fluctuations (open/close humidor) & excess oxygen (for 'slow' aging)
- Protection: mechanical damage when you 'hunt' for sticks
- Prevention: I think the cello creates an oxygen starved environment preventing beetles from thriving
- Less Action: I can't be stuffed spending time to peel cello wrappers off sticks when I can be spending that time to enjoy a cigar. :biggrin1:


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

You speak Typo? Real cigar smokers don't call cellophane 'the wrapper' . . . because wrapper is a leaf! I leave it on because it's porous and will allow moisture in and/or out. JMHO


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

If they come in cello they stay in it til i smoke em. They can still breath in the cello and it leaves them better protected. You can tell that bc after a while cello will yellow. Usually yellow cello equals a tasty aged cigar. It is true that naked cigars look better.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

ON ... if that's how they come that's how they stay. I store my sticks in trays as singles so the cello helps protect as well.

Now if the cigar comes with no cello ... well then its no cello ..... Like I said however they ship is how I store em.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I trim both ends off the cello. And I always mark a purchase date on the cello, or if no cello, I write the date on the band.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> +1. Do you keep the tubes on as well when smoking like me Mike? I find it tends to "alloy" the blend somewhat.


I haven't had a lot of luck with this method so far Warren. Do you punch or guillotine cut the tubo when you do this. Also what kind of cutter do you use. Mine seem to dull very fast unless I stick with the plastic tubes, but they tend to impart a completely different profile to the cigar.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I initially thought about removing all the cellos but decided against it since there are many benefits to leaving it on and not many to removing it. Since general consensus is that cello does breathe, I learned to just be patient and try not to rush the process. I'm at the very beginning of my box storage phase and time will do what it does, provided proper humidity and temperature are maintained.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> I haven't had a lot of luck with this method so far Warren. Do you punch or guillotine cut the tubo when you do this. Also what kind of cutter do you use. Mine seem to dull very fast unless I stick with the plastic tubes, but they tend to impart a completely different profile to the cigar.


I hadn't thought about that. I have a 9/16" high speed steel punch cutter that would work well(drill not included)! What is the lighter of choice for this method? I'd think a Victor Journeyman Oxy-Acetyline set would be ideal! :laugh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have left the cello on but recently have cut the folded end off. Also, I have removed the cigar and cut the tip off (torpedo CT 50yr. Exodus) and replaced it in the cut off cello. After a couple of months, the Toranos smoke fantastic.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I had once decided to test the difference in smoking experience with cello on, then off. When left in the cellophane until ready to smoke I found it surprisingly not only extra smokey - my eyes burned from it. Having read suggestions from cigar experts in years past, it was always remove cellophane and let benefit from cedar lining in humidor. The benefit and cooler smoking experience was there. I will have to admit, per you guys' comments, I have suffered split wrappers, difficulty in proper humidification at times, etc. with my smokes through the years. Maybe I might try leaving them in the cello one day with the ends open and see what occurs then.


----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep the wrapper especially if you are aging them. Saved a good number of opuses this way.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Bigcatohmy said:


> Keep the wrapper especially if you are aging them. Saved a good number of opuses this way.


I have had a couple cigars ruined from poor handling and lack of cellophane


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

No real good reason other than thats what I've always done. IMO the humidor helps mature a cigar.



SORRY...cellophane off


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

I have always left the cellophane on, and cut both ends of it. I felt that this would protect the wrapper and let the cigar breathe a little easier, although it is said that cellophane does breathe. It also occured to me that all of those cigars I've smoked straight out of the local tobacconists humidor were wrapped in cellophane and were delicious ( AFTER I removed the cellophane, of course! :doh: )

As a side note, I purchased some Graycliff Proffesionale's some time ago, and they have a cellophane wrapper that does not cover the foot.


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

Wrapper stays on.. I dig through the humi too much until I make up my mind what to smoke and the wrappers offer protection, plus I don't have crap building up at the bottom of it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> +1. Do you keep the tubes on as well when smoking like me Mike? I find it tends to "alloy" the blend somewhat.


I got over the taste but got very tired of replacing my cutters way to expensive 

True story last year a good BOTL was giving me first shot at his Opus X collection he named a price and I agreed just was waiting for pictures, it was a lot of cigars and some good ones at a decent price, then I got the pictures and had to back out because the cello was removed. I was buying to age so just couldn't store them safely considering how many loose cigars I already had. If they had been all older ready to smoke I may have taken them. so moral of story ? if you think you may want to sell some at a later date some of us that can buy hole collections may not buy with cello removed. I was a little bummed and I am sure my bud was as well. Just an FYI

Dave


----------



## MisterWolf (Feb 8, 2012)

On sticks that I am likely to grab and stick in my (unlined) leather carrying case to have on hand for the day, I leave the cello on. For nicer sticks that I am only likely to smoke at home when I have time to relax and enjoy, I take the cello off. 

I put a naked cigar in the leather case before I knew better and it sure had an interesting leather note to the flavor later that day when I smoked it. After that, I changed to the system I use now. It is quite likely that when I have either a travel humi or at least a cedar lined leather case that I will return to stripping the cellophane off of all my smokes to put them in the box.

Wolf


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I leave them on, no reason for doing this other than removing it is part of my smoking ritual. Silly isn't it?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to cut off the ends and then I started taking them completely off. Now, I leave them all on.
I travel a lot for work and usually take an otterbox with about 10-15 smokes in it. As I smoke them down they tend to move around in the humi and because of this I have started leaving on all cellos as a protective measure since I never know what smokes I'll be packing for a trip.


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

I took the cello off when I first started collecting cigars. Then I read that the cello will breath and it protects the wrappers. I've noticed some of my early cigars without cello have damaged wrappers, but no damaged wrappers on any of the cigars in cello.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I leave the cello on 99% of ones that come with cello. I dig in my stash too much, and toss sticks into traveldors only to not get around to smoking them and toss them back into storage. If these were naked they would get beat to hell. Plus I've recently started labeling my inventory, which is about 900x easier with cello.

I do take the random stick and remove the cello and sit it in a tray with other naked sticks. I purposefully let different types of cigars sit on top of each other naked, just because I like seeing what the outcome is.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Cello on, ruined too many good sticks the other way.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I usually keep it as it came, but with some of my rarer smokes I actually take wrappers off cheap smokes and donate them to them. I do this just to prevent damage when I shuffle in the ol tup haha


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

stevodenteufel said:


> I usually keep it as it came, but with some of my rarer smokes I actually take wrappers off cheap smokes and donate them to them. I do this just to prevent damage when I shuffle in the ol tup haha


I do this from time to time as well. I got a couple Feral Flying Pigs while in texas over the holidays and the foot of one got a little tear on it so I put a cello on it from a cheapy to keep from it progressing any further.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I usually just keep them in the cello if they came with them. I have heard of others cutting the end that folds over but I have never done that myself


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm a newb at the cigar thing, but was listening to Cigar Dave today, his reasoning to take cello off was that plume was much more likely to form on a properly aged cigar when the oils can pass through it more freely and exit , when enclosed in the cello the oils get trapped on the inside of the cello, sometimes making it sticky and yellow, sort of makes sense knowing how plume develops. From all my reading plume is more the result of proper aging and doesn't necessarily mean a better flavor, so I am not sure it really matters except for practical reasons listed above. Another personal preference thing. Do what works best for you.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

hmm - that makes sense. Every picture I've ever seen of a cigar with plume is without a cello. Cigar dave on podcasts? Don't think I've ever listened to him


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

He is on our local talk radio station on Saturdays live, you can follow this link and all his shows are archived, it is naturally driven by advertisers, but they are the better ones and he has great info.

Cigar Dave Show - Cigar Connoisseur Radio Network - Humidor 1 A


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I took a quick inventory of the cigars in my cabinet and the majority have the wrapper off.

So, the correct answer is wrapper off, unless it is still on of course.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's exciting to me to pull the cello off a cigar and seeing that the cello itself has begun to get that tint that comes with age!
That won't happen if I remove it BEFORE storing my NC stogies. CC on the other hand are more like weather girls on Telemundo, mostly naked to begin with! :evil:


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

Cello on for me. I have sticky fingers and dig around and play Tetris too often.


----------

